

Google Gives All Employees 10% Raise - wheaties
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-bonus-and-raise-2010-11

======
alain94040
Wait... it's actually not a raise! They are raising the base salary of
everyone by 10%, but offsetting it by reducing the equity compensation. I
guess the net result depends on where the stock is going, but it's not as
"cool" as it sounds.

From the alleged e-mail:

 _we’re moving a portion of your bonus into your base salary. That’s also
effective January 1st._

~~~
paulbaumgart
You sure? I interpret the "there’s more" at the beginning of the paragraph and
the "also" in the part you quoted as meaning they're replacing the equity with
a base salary raise _in addition_ to the 10% raise.

But we should probably wait for a confirmation from someone who actually works
at Google. :)

------
nysauhem
I think the real lesson is that in a company of 20,000 employees, nothing
stays confidential for long...

Very irresponsible behavior from whoever leaked this. Here's hoping no
Googlers get mugged for their bonus today

